# Expat Communities



## kross111 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello - this is my first time as an expat wife, and the first time not working; so, forgive any ignorance on my part, please.

I am trying to find out if there are any expat communities, book clubs, etc where it would be possible to meet new people. I've heard so many stories about how unsafe it is here in Johannesburg; so, it's very difficult to meet new people.

Please let me know if there are any "get togethers" for expats new to Jo'burg.

Thank you!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kross111 said:


> Hello - this is my first time as an expat wife, and the first time not working; so, forgive any ignorance on my part, please.
> 
> I am trying to find out if there are any expat communities, book clubs, etc where it would be possible to meet new people. I've heard so many stories about how unsafe it is here in Johannesburg; so, it's very difficult to meet new people.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum .... hopefully someone will be able to help you soon


----------



## kross111 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you. I am hoping so as well


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello,

I have been living in Johannesburg since the beginning of the year and would be very interested to know of any expat clubs, communities that are around. I work during the day and then have my evenings free. If anyone can suggest a book club, walking club or something that you can get out and about and meet people I would be very keen yo join.

thanks

charlotte


----------



## clarewood931 (Jul 3, 2008)

Charlotte

Hi my Husband has just gone out to Johannesburg on Monday and arrived Today.

Could you give me your opinion of what it is like as my self and three children are thinking of joining my husband.

His office is based in woodmead and he is staying at court garden sandton temp.

Thanks Clare


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Clare,

I live pretty to close to where your husband works and so far I have really enjoyed myself. There is lots to do in the area, lots of malls and one off shops, libraries and services such as doctors and dentists and vets and all that sort of thing. The area is an area not known for crime although some does happen. I think the key is being vigilant and remembering to lock up every time you go out. I am not sure about the schools in the area (although there are definately some around) as I dont have children. It is still next to Sandton which is a very safe and affluent area but away from all the high rise buildings which is nicer.
Will you be working once you get here, if you come over? I would think that there would be no reason for you not to join your husband here as there is lots to do and as long as you are vigilant then there should not be any problem with crime.

I hope that helps a bit!

thanks

charlotte


----------



## clarewood931 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Charlotte
Thanks for your reply, My husbands office is at woodmead but the project he is working on and will be running is the new coal line being put in between Port Elizabeth and Durban We have been lead to belive that we could have a house or a apartment in that area and that Sandton is only temp.

What my husband wants to do is get a feel for the place and see if he thinks it would be safe for me and the 3 children. 

If i do get to come over to stay and the area we get is safe i would love to work, i have a city and guilds in hair dressing and also have a city and guilds in child care pre school.

But i dont know if this would be exceptable, and plus we are still waiting to find out if my husband will be given a visa to stay with out it he can only stay for 6 months.

So its very early days and he is very unsure at the moment but hopes with a good night sleep things will seem better in the morning.

And im just worried as he is so far away and with all the bad write ups about South Africa it make you worry as i can not see it for my self.

Clare


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Clare, hang on a seccie,It does'nt mean that you and the kids are going to be slaughtered in your beds Husband attacked in the garden Court etc..
I have frequently said, you can live there for 40 years and never experience anything violent. If you do, however it is life changing.

My jumping up and down on here and elsewhere are those who try and minimise the care that you have to take.
Its the small differences between what you are used to and what those who have been in Country do automatically and you have to remember to do till it becomes second nature.
You are fortunate that both PE and Durban are a lot safer than wandering around Jhbg, even Sandton.
I would not, and have not told anyone not to go, It is a beautiful Country, its people are very special,It is Noisy and vibrant and fun,
But its not somewhere you go for long walks with the kids in deserted parks.
Places like the Zoo in Jhbg and the Pretoria one is even better are stunning.
They have high security and few exits so tend to be safe.The Zoo Lake opposite, THe Wilds ,Delta park, not so.
You take off your Jewellry, buy a cubic Zirconan ring if you must, lock your doors and car doors, park in the busiest parts, you will get into it.
I went back for a Holiday and within 48 hours I was back in Constant vigilance mode.
Relax, the die is cast, if its going to happen it will, more likely not, just listen really hard when someone tells you something.


----------

